# anyone familiar with this dog?



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was searching on the internet about reputable breeders etc in Europe and was looking on a dutch ' ebay' site for fun. APBT are rare in Holland because of so most of the dogs are AST.

Now to my surprise I saw this really goodlooking dog with ped included. And with my rookie experience I even could tell this ped is rather impressive, or not? I was just curious about this dog, or dogowner because he lives in the Netherlands. He/she is selling 2 APBT with peds and 1 pup with ped.

Am I allowed to upload the pics and peds from other dogs here?


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

Post the pics


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

this is the dog and her ped


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very good looking dog are they still allowed to fight dogs there? that dog has alot of scars on its front legs and some on its face looks like its been in some tussles.


----------



## R&KPits1 (Aug 16, 2009)

I know Garner bloodline is one of the top lines in game type Pits.


----------



## R&KPits1 (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know if its legal to fight dogs in holland , but dog has been in some fights.


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

That is a [email protected]$$ DOG!


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

well, all I know its very much illegal to fight dogs in Holland. And that's why I want ya'll opinion about this, but this dog is really beautyful.

I don't know why this dog is in Holland because the abandonig regulation in Holland was repealled in may 2009. 

I thought this dog might be imported from the states


----------



## rell28303 (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree that is a nice dog


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Definitely fighting dog. It would not be surprising if you got pup or dog from this line it would be very dog aggressive. Good luck


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

why would the scarce be from fighting?


----------



## AlabamaPits (Sep 20, 2009)

*I Mean When You Have A Yard Of Dogs Ofcourse Your gonna Get a Few Scuffles!*


----------



## AlabamaPits (Sep 20, 2009)

*Nice Gamebred Dog!*



ruffryder9 said:


> this is the dog and her ped


Nice Dog..How Much Are they Asking??


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

there wasn't a price mentioned yet, you have to call them


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I would buy this dog in a heart beat its beautiful even if it was dog agressive. im not a dog so why would i care about the dog agression pits are dog agressive anyway. that dog would make a good breeding dog. i bet it would be a good pull dog too....


----------



## shortbedder (May 25, 2009)

Looks like a good one on the bottom, I'm not familiar with the top. And she's nice to look at.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

beautifull dog wow


----------



## SassyMiss (May 20, 2009)

That dog looks just like my Moby!! Pissed off that he/she has been fought tho!!


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

I went back to the ad on the dutch ebay site. He priced the dog now at 750 euros, thats like 1100 dollars I think. I wrote him an email and asked what the reason for sale is...waiting for answer now.


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Your Moby is goodlookin too lol
And we're not certain that this dog has been fightin


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, I can post the other too right?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a great looking bulldog and a great ped. I think it would be worth the money if you are in the market for a dog. whether the dog was matched or not it still is a nice example of the breed.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That dog has at least been tested pretty good. Its seen a roll or two. Nice looking dog. Obviously the dog is going to be DA so the question is are you truly ready and capable of handling a dog like that.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That is a beautiful dog. Its not the blood I like to play around with, but if I were simply in the market for a nice true APBT, she would be a sound choice. The fact of her likely being DA or not, and whether or not she's been rolled should be irrelevant to anyone who is truly experienced with the breed. All of these dogs have that potential in them.


----------

